# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Ubuntu Women >  What other "kind" of geek are you

## daynah

So apparently it's already amazing that we are computer/linux geeks. How else would you describe your geekery?

(in order of most effect on my life)
-*I'm a computer geek*, but I could care less about hard ware and more about software.
-*I'm a web geek.* I love websites. I don't really have anything important enough to say on the internet... but I love making websites. So I end up making websites about nothing.
-*I'm a tech geek.* I got the pda, and the bluetooth headset, and the mp3 player, and the laptop, and the tablet and the... sometimes I forget all the little misc tech stuff I have.
-*I'm a comic book geek*. I have a tattoo of the Phoenix emblem on the back of my neck. I used to work at a comic book store.
-*I'm a gamer geek.* I used to be a hard core gamer geek, I'd keep up with everything, all in the reign of the PS and everything... but it died down and went down the list. Now I just kinda play. More than video games though, I REALLY like board games (like Talisman? Anyone know it? And Civilivation?) and card games (yes I played Magic: The Gathering. I was paid partially in M:tG cards when I worked at the comic book store, no lie).

I'm supposedly a guy's "dream"  because I'm a geek in all these ways, but when they find out I'm not a geek in another way (I will never see the reason for me to have 2gb ram) guys suddenly think I have failed them. Or when I don't play WoW (I lost my soul to FF11 and worked hard to get it back, I can't risk it again). What are the other geekeries that make the guys swoon?

----------


## DoctorMO

Glasses.

----------


## Malikith

- I'm what I call *A Duck on the Pond Geek* (also known as a closet geek): In real life, I don't even mention anything about computers at all, not that i'm not afraid to, just doesn't ever cross my mind unless i'm with people that are into that sort of thing. My appearance is not one of a geek either, no glasses, normal clothes, I don't wear Linux T-shirts or anything. But when you look underneath me, when I get on the computer, i'm kicking a mile a minute. 

I am trying out some crazy new thing that may be complicated to get working, screwing around with old software and new, and have a undying passion for the command line at times. There are just some things that I need to use it for, because for me, its faster. However I'm no elitist I am extremely friendly but may have some views of things, but will not look at others differently for choosing different routes. But when i'm off the computer, I'm just your regular good looking 20 year old guy.

- *Gaming as I know it*: I am very very picky about gaming, I'm not like most people when it comes to games, I really observe them, their community, their support for other operating systems, they have to support at least Linux, Mac OS X is great too if supported since I really like Mac users and their OS, but my favorite is obviously Ubuntu/Linux  :Wink: . 

I wasn't always this picky about games though until I developed what you call a inspiration to sometime soon be able to get a team together and develop high quality open source Linux games to prove a point and have alot of fun doing it, and create a inspiration for more of the same from others that have overlooked it. But thats just a dream. It would definitely be cool though if that happened and viola, Ubuntu Games is born. Wouldn't that be cool  :Wink: .

---

So that about raps it up for me, I guess I'm more of a visionary, I have ideas and dreams, geek ones.  :Wink: 

And Daynah, you might be a guy's dream hehe. Many computer guys would love to be around a computer savvy girl. I think thats kind of the guy geek's dream though, but I'll save that for another time, so to be continued: Inside the mind of the Male Geek: What they want. Hahaha, could be something you could throw on the Discovery Channel. Pretty funny.

Hope to hear more from other people, to see what kind of geek YOU are. And don't be shy, theres a little bit of geek in just about any person thats touched a piece of electronics.

----------


## TheWizzard

mmm, i would say *pragmatic geek*. i just want to have the best available os.

----------


## Hendrixski

I assume most geeks think of themselves as closet geeks.  I'm the kind of geek who loves geeky things, but is socially very outgoing.  So in a word: a consultant.

----------


## wykedengel

I like to consider myself an athletic geek as I am into bodybuilding, writing novels and of course computing.

----------


## Henry Rayker

Computer Geek: When my friends or family have computer problems (sometimes their family or friends as well), I'm the one who gets called. I'm in no way an expert, but they seem to think I am.

Music Geek: I love music. I love playing music and listening to music. I don't keep up with it as much as I'd like to...but when I have the time, I hope to get a band back together. I played trumpet in school, but I've taught myself some basic bass, guitar and drums.

Tweak Geek: I like to work with my hands. Whether its carpentry, circuit work, painting or whatever. I built my end table, coffee table and entertainment center in my living room; I sanded and refinished a guitar and I'm working on a second and planning a third. After that, I may try building my own from scratch (at least the body).

Comic Book Geek: I used to read comics and especially loved the trading cards.

I do a lot of things that, once you get to know me, you know I'm a geek or a nerd...but people who don't know me that well don't pick up on it yet.

----------


## Pobega

I'm a computer geek, I really do prefer making/working with software over hardware. I'm also a gamer geek because I could *not* go a month without games; I've been playing since I was two years old, literally!

----------


## macogw

History geek....mmm Ren Fests

----------


## cyberia81

Car geek- My truck has a Corvette engine)Japanese geek- I like anything and everything Japanese, and I take a traditional Japanese swordsmanship class

----------


## macogw

> Car geek- My truck has a Corvette engine)Japanese geek- I like anything and everything Japanese, and I take a traditional Japanese swordsmanship class


かたな or けんど？

----------


## Rhapsody

> -*I'm a web geek.* I love websites. I don't really have anything important enough to say on the internet... but I love making websites. So I end up making websites about nothing.


My hand is definitely up. My website is fairly perfectly coded, but generally light on content as I really can't think of much to put there. I'm starting to think my talent may lie in designing sites for others...

----------


## queen_yoshi

Slowly raises her hand feeling like an uber geek after reading other posts!

Computer Geek: As a kid I coded games the old fashioned way in BASIC. Started my own PC support business, love hardware more than software, probably because I am also an aircraft mechanic (aviation geek) but considered cool as I also skydive lol

Anime Geek: Always have been since watching Battle of the Planets as a kid.

Model Geek: Love Gundam models refer above though.

Space geek: my fave era being pre Project Mercury, and the Mecury Project itself. That and I look up to Charles E. Yeager (my hero!)

I Have been on band camp.

I dress like a geek so my non geeky boy tells me lol Cons lo-cut, baggy khaki green knee length shorts and an assortment of skydiving, anime and PC related t shirts..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

 :Embarassed:  

and I am not socially inept, just people that dont know me dont usually get me immediatly!

----------


## kazuya

anime geek - love japanese animes too much
linux geek - distro hobbyist
computer geek - not that much
martial arts movie geek - too into this as well

----------


## Pobega

> My hand is definitely up. My website is fairly perfectly coded, but generally light on content as I really can't think of much to put there. I'm starting to think my talent may lie in designing sites for others...


Looks pretty good, but the best thing in my opinion is a test site to build multiple things. My test site, subject to long downtime though (Since it's hosted on my computer).

----------


## Mimsy

Videogames: I played Everquest for a couple of years, then ran screaming when I realized the only reason anyone was polite to me was the 6-feet D-cupped red-head high-elf avatar I used. Now I play console games, and try to save money to buy the necessary parts for a monster gaming PC... Neverwinter Nights 2, here I come!

Astronomy geek: I can point out Andromeda, Orion, Sirius and Cassiopeia for you on aclear night. And tell you the stories behind those names.

History geek: It used to be my major in college. These days, I just know the years, names and places. And the great stories.  :Smile: 

Computer geek: Very much so. I spent New Years-eve cleaning my SO's computer of malware and dust, and had more fun than I would have if I had gone to a bar with my friends and celebrated there.

Role-playing geek: I've saved the most blatant one for last. I know the difference between a rouge and a thief...! I play Nobilis and Ars Magica. I've done online chat and forum role-playing for at least ten years, and I own two dice bags. With dice. 

I am also Swedish, in the European sense of the word, which means I was born and raised in that country. I am tall, I am into martial arts, I took belly-dancing classes for four years, and one of my favorite hobbies is cooking. I hereby dare to claim the title "A Geek's Wet Dream".  :Wink: 

/Mimsy

----------


## foxmulder881

I'm an enthusiastic geek!

----------


## EdThaSlayer

Anime Geek-I need those fansubs!!  :Dancing:    Watching 70+ series isn't enough  :Mad:  

Computer Geek-I program in Python  :Smile:  and iam into software and stuff

Internet Geek-Without internet, my life is boring  :Cool:   +I wouldn't be a anime geek without the web!  :Razz:  

MMORPG Geek-Iam playing Regnum Online at the moment and love it(on Windows I was playing Ragnarok Online on private servers, Silk Roads, MapleStory[worst out of them all])


EDIT:I just noticed this was Ubuntu Women :Brick wall:  (yes, I randomly clicked on a thread when searching), hope you girls don't mind  :Think:

----------


## gamerchick02

I'm many types of geeks, I guess.

Computer Geek:  I love to muck around with my computer, whether it be fiddling with Windows (*gasp*) or with (K)Ubuntu.  I've installed Windows and (K)Ubuntu many times and I enjoy the feeling I get when I get things working on my own.

Gaming Geek:  I got into gaming as a Freshman in college (and going to a geek college, it's almost a given!!) and have been going strong.  I love to play DnD, Rifts, Gurps and Shadowrun.  I also like board games (Monopoly to Settlers of Catan to Risk to Trivial Pursuit) and card games (Mao, Uno, and Euchre [if that doesn't tell you where I'm from...])

Book Geek: I love to read.  I've picked up many genres of books to read, but my favorites are mystery stories.  I also like suspense (DaVinci Code) and humor books.

Engineering Geek: I am a mechanical engineer.  I like to design systems and fiddle with things to make them "just right".  My favorite classes (ever!) were my concentration classes (plastics product design) which involved lots of design elements (CAD and the such).

I look like a geek too.  I wear glasses and I have a couple of sweet shirts that have geeky slogans on them.   :Smile: 

Amy

----------


## phossal

> I hereby dare to claim the title "A Geek's Wet Dream". /Mimsy


I tend to stick to the very practical side of the forums. I'm not even sure how I ended up in this section or this thread. I certainly can't explain how I ended up reading that ^. I actually laughed out loud though.

Being geeky isn't the only thing that can pique a guy's interest. I think girls who do any kind of _guy_ thing are attractive to the guys who are into that thing. For some it's computers, others it's hunting, or race car driving, or, well, the list is long. I remember a very pretty girl in High School taking the time to prove to me she could spit farther than I could. Hot.  :Wink: 

It's my opinion, though, that there is no better potential partner than a chick who is passionate about the sciences _and stuff_.

----------


## Buzzygirl

I'm geeky in a number of ways.

- GPS/Geocaching geek. Search for "geocaching" if you're not familiar with the sport. I'm pretty sure that GPS technology somehow ties in to another geeky interest of mine (see below).

- Computer geek. I am pretty much "tech support" for my family and friends whenever they're having computer troubles. I can fix most problems, hardware and software related. I enjoy the challenge (most of the time).

- I collect ancient coins/artifacts from the Roman Empire. Coin collecting is often considered a geeky hobby, but this aspect gets seriously into the history behind the artifacts themselves. It would totally consume my "hobby time," if it weren't for the expense!

- Maps. I don't know if there is such a thing as a "map" geek, but if there is, then I'm one. I LOVE maps, and have since I was a kid. I can't really quite put my finger on what I love about them, but I just do. I especially love antique maps. I was lucky enough to get a giant book of reproduction antique maps for Christmas-- it's so large, it won't even fit on my coffee table. I have to lay it on the floor to read it. Joy!!  :Very Happy:  

- Amateur astronomy geek. Amateur astronomy was my first geek hobby. I've been into it since I was seven years old. I am part of a team that operates an observatory about 50 miles from my home. Our observatory contains some serious observing equipment and hosts public events that draw thousands of people each year. 

I have lots of other hobbies I dabble in from time to time; some I don't partake in anymore due to time or cost factors, or just simply because I've lost interest. There's always something new out there to discover!

----------


## sageb1

Linux geek: let's not go here.
Computer geek: am thoroughly thinking of replacing a HP e-pc with a dell gx110 because e-pc's use *external power supplies*. Also I swear by i8x0 mobos.
mental health geek: see Linux geek except can rattle off meds regiments using seroquel and the old regiment before seroquel using klonopin, and then lamictal and ativan.
healthfood geek: i tell u how to use herbs, 5htp and tyrosine, and a good multivitamin with extra Mg and Ca to detox off illegal drugs and psychomeds.
Jpop geek: the best JPOP repository is muzie.co.jp YMMV

----------


## sanderella

Machine knitting geek. 
My knitting machine is connected to my computer with a CAD program for designing knitwear. Most excellent. I enjoyed creating the *Tux The Linux Penguin Sweater*, you can find it on the link to my web page below.  :Smile:

----------


## CCBalla10

...........closet geek

----------


## Dokatz

> Machine knitting geek. 
> My knitting machine is connected to my computer with a CAD program for designing knitwear. Most excellent. I enjoyed creating the *Tux The Linux Penguin Sweater*, you can find it on the link to my web page below.


Thats the coolest fricking thing I've seen ALL MONTH.

----------


## MetalMusicAddict

Music/Metal geek. \m/

----------


## spockrock

Computer geek, music (mostly metal), scifi, robots......

----------


## weeksben1

Computer geek, --  I work as network admin, also have a sizable network @ home.

Amateur radio geek -- On above mentioned network, my desktop is controlling my PC based shortwave radio, and I'm studying to get my HAM license.

----------


## EmilyRose

*computer geek* - I love computers and playing around with them.. fiddling is fun for me (something that my husband totally can NOT relate to  :Wink: 

*internet geek* - the web is home to me... from MUDs and chatrooms to searching for whatever, I love messing about on it... 

*video game geek* - I love video games, especially my new Wii (zelda is awesome) and DS (must get phoenix wright 2 soon!!)
*
nature geek* - I went to school for natural resources and me and a bunch of friends used to jokingly call ourselves 'nature geeks' - we wander through the woods naming all the plants/trees/fungi/birds/etc (both common and latin names...).

----------


## mkurdziolek

I'm a DDR geek. I play DDR pretty much every day. I love it!

Also, I read pretty much any fiction novel I can get my hands on, especially mysteries.

I'm an HCI geek, because thats what I'm studying in grad school.

----------


## housam

Computer Geek : love to upgrading them to the newest.
Internet Geek : love browsing much

----------


## geoth

> Machine knitting geek. 
> My knitting machine is connected to my computer with a CAD program for designing knitwear. Most excellent. I enjoyed creating the *Tux The Linux Penguin Sweater*, you can find it on the link to my web page below.


           just, wow!

I'm definently a Computer Geek.

----------


## cricketshadowolf

Definitely Computer/Linux geek. Which fights for ascendancy with the other half of my psyche which is hardcore Nature geek. Now if only I could get a super light and small laptop that I could run on battery/solar power with a satellite web hookup...... then I could hike out into the middle of the wilderness and still surf the internet. That is when I am sitting in my tent and the weather is too lousy to be outside. But since I got hooked on computers I seem to be less and less of a Nature geek. You can't have everything!!   Peace, Cricketshadowolf

----------


## Vomit-Orchestra

Wow.
Programming Geek 
Tech Geek
Gamer Geek
and a linux geek according to my boyfriend  :Razz:

----------


## Scarlett

> Machine knitting geek. 
> My knitting machine is connected to my computer with a CAD program for designing knitwear.


There's a CAD program for Linux?  

There's only a couple of things that I still have to occasionally fire up Windows for and that's games and AutoCAD.  I would love to find a good 2d vector graphics replacement for AutoCAD!

----------


## Pikestaff

I think I'm a pretty well-rounded "Everything" geek.  If it's geeky, nerdy, or dorky, I'm probably into it.  Dungeons and Dragons?  Yep.  Video games?  Yep.  Science and math (for fun)?  Yep.  Computers?  Yep.  Pokemon Cards?  Yep.  :Smile:

----------


## ginnie6

Guess I'm a geek too....anytime friends have computer issues they call me. I set up the computers at dh's company including their network. he calls me constantly to ask me questions about this or that. I LOVE gadgets....and digital cameras. I'm also as ungeeky as they come. We have a very small farm and I raise chickens and garden.

----------


## vloveya08

oo this is fun...

computer geek
chemistry geek
linux geek
math geek
art geek
music geek

yeah, i think that pretty much covers it

----------


## lik3n

music geek 
computer geek (both hardware and software)
guitar geek
gamer geek
science geek

Umm, I think that's it.

----------


## sporx

sports geek (i guess you could say jock instead)
computer geek
html geek
java geek
quiz bowl geek
interweb geek
art geek
politics/criminal justice geek (if there is a such)

above all...slacker.

----------


## Sunflower1970

Musicals geek. Love 'em. Especially the Phantom of the Opera stage version. Collect souvenir brochures from around the world, and other little trinkets.

Star Wars geek. First trilogy especially (but Episode II is pretty high on my list too)

...and that's about it...

----------


## bucik85

Sad, but I'm a web geek.

----------


## StewieHead

I'm a 
internet geek
programming geek (at least I try)
linux geek
movie geek
family guy geek
book geek
science geek
language geek

----------


## rustybronco

i've done so many thing in my life, so i'd say a learn all you can and do it geek...

----------


## daynah

> Sad, but I'm a web geek.


Now that we have "Web 2.0" (lol), being a web geek doesn't sound so poser-ish any more.  :Wink:

----------


## Frenzy-br

im just your average random geek i go thru alot of phases 
first was hard core gaming until  i got kicked-out of college, then update/tweek geek i was still using windows and couldt get enough of weird home made updates and tweeking programs the sad part was just when i got it just the way i wanted it, it would start to run slowly and suck so i had to formate it and start over ... (and there went 3 months of tweeking) definetly a card geek god knows i played 2 much MTG and still some times today i get out the old cd with the MTG dos game and play for hours un-end  just recently becae a linux geek and now i cant get enough of it... i saw the ubuntu video on you tube the one taht everyuone has seen with beryl and kiba-dock and i didnt stop till i had it... (i knew absolutly nothing about linux about 2 weeks ago) now i have been getting about 3:30 - 4:00 hours of daily sleep becaouse of it... and i love it...

----------


## belikralj

Well I sort of wasn't a geek untill about two and a half years ago, I was into sports and stuff but then I got interested in computers. Strangely I was first bit by the programmer bug, and so I leaned how to be a Programming geek, then slowly migrated to computer geek as I leaned about hardware then a friend converted me into a linux geek and now I'm at University still learning how to be a geek properly  :Wink: . But I'm not a complete geek, I'm also into flying, skydiving, kyaking and surprisingly dance. Also my family too thinks I'm a real expert in computing but I know better, a wise man once said "the more you learn the more you know how much you don't know" linux is no different but it certainly is fun.

by the way this is a question for the gal geeks:
Do you mind leaving your numbers at the bottom of your posts?
 :LOL:  

A word to the non geek readers:
The world is geekenising, can you afford not to be one of us? mwahahaha

 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Popcorn:   :Guitar:

----------


## indica

computer geek totally
book geek (i have thousands)
techie/roadie geek
console gaming geek (i'm addicted to supermonkeyball, who's with me?)
music geek
pyro geek

and might i say Pikestaff, i love GIR! he's so awesome, have you read any JTHM?  Squee is my GAIM avatar right now!

----------


## Cloudy

> book geek (i have thousands)


I envy ya.

----------


## Motoxrdude

*Hardware Geek-* I have to know what is the latest and greatest and try to have the latest and greatest.
*Casual Gaming Geek*-But i dont really play time consuming games anymore.
*Software Geek*-I like to have software that optimizes my computer usage.
*Airsoft Geek*-I airsoft every chance i get.
*Dirtbike Geek*-When I'm not airsofting, I dirtbike.
*4x4 Geek*-When I am not dirtbiking or airsofting, I am 4x4ing.
*Gf Geek*-All my free time and money goes to my GF.

----------


## tegwilym

Computer geek (not a programmer, but working on being a linux geek.  MS Sux!)
Astronomy geek - www.eastsideastro.org/observatory
Scuba geek 
Sailing geek - just bought a 22 foot Catalina!
Ham radio geek 
Aviation geek (Commercial, IFR, CFI)
Lego geek - I still have all my kits from when I was a kid!
Ebay geek 
Space collector geek - astronaut autographs, toys, flown artifacts.

...much much more.....

----------


## BLTicklemonster

Computer Geek
Gaming Geek 
Scripting Geek
Mapping Geek
Ham Radio Geek (kf4smu)
Word Geek

... ah, the geekity of it all.

----------


## LaurelLynn

I´m a ¨Dino-Geek¨, I´ve been at this so long, my joints ache when it rains, and my first program was written on cards.

LaurelLynn

----------


## doobit

Also a ham radio geek (KU4IS)
Bible Geek
Multi-Media Geek
Computer geek (working on hardware efficiency)
science geek

----------


## skrimpy

Web development geek  - know html/xhtml, learning advanced css, and a LAMP newbie
Gamer geek - of the FFXI and DDR varieties
Baby geek - cause I really <3 babies, and pregnancy, and homebirth stuffs  :KDE Star:

----------


## olieviya

I'd have to say sexy geek or people-get-a-shock-because-I-am-a-girl-a-hot-girl-and-I-do-CS geek, that's how people see me.

I'm just a normal geek - oxymoron  :Wink:

----------


## steveneddy

> My hand is definitely up. My website is fairly perfectly coded, but generally light on content as I really can't think of much to put there. I'm starting to think my talent may lie in designing sites for others...


piontlessness - I couldn't have said it better.

I used to write pages like that in 1998.

EDIT:

Forgot about the thread....

baseball caps

----------


## altariel

> So apparently it's already amazing that we are computer/linux geeks. How else would you describe your geekery?


well let's see ... 

- *FreeBSD*  FAN since about 1996/1997 and 
- poking around in the *Linux* worlds since about 1999 
(well, it all began back around 86/87 - writing nice bat-files which would output pretty menus  - hanging around the computer lab that much that one teacher meant I should get an inventory number! but we could never afford a computer back then) 

- MAJOR *Tolkien* FREAK since I nabbed the Two Towers from my parents bookshelves when I was 10 - which is soon 26 years ago  :Capital Razz:  
(member of one of the swedish Tolkien Societies) 

- book geek in general and collecting various litterature in my fields of interest in particular 

- Much of my spare time apart from fiddling around with my computers (all of them built and rebuilt from stuff I get and got for free from various friends and relatives) goes to *textile crafts* - like weaving, sewing or making tools for that end ... so yes, definitely textile craft geek as well ... 

- or music geek ... at least for my own enjoyment ... playing some intstruments and listening sometimes (power metal just rules my world  :Smile:  - but I like both classical and other types of goth/metal music as well) 

a good thing in -that- respect at least that I'm unemployed even if it really DOES suck to year after year go unemployed 

on the other hand I never regretted throwing out the borrowed TV-set YEARS ago ... Internet is SOOOO much more fun and educating! especially all those interesting online discussions with fellow Tolkien fans gave SO much more!

and "movies" never did mean that too much (for one I'm too easily scared), I -do- have some dozen favourite films which I -can- watch and re-watch and re-re-watch (like my favourite books), but 99% of the movies coming out just don't do it for me ... (before you ask, yes, the PJ adaptions of LOTR I -do- loooove, especially in their extended versions! and several of the Jane Austen films are very very nice too) 

Edit: wow! that knitted tux is soooo awesome!

----------


## BoyOfDestiny

*deleted*

----------


## DoctorMO

> I'd have to say sexy geek or people-get-a-shock-because-I-am-a-girl-a-hot-girl-and-I-do-CS geek, that's how people see me.


Counter Strike or Cascading Styles? Oh wait *click* Computer Sciences... hmm, I guess but does it matter what you look like if you a geek since hot + girl + geek = world flooded with male geek saliva.

----------


## Aquaman420

Computer and foreign film geek.  City of God-The Lives of Others.  2 of the best movies I have ever seen.  Also a Lostie at the moment!

----------


## jayson.rowe

i'm an Accoustic Guitar (specifically Martin  Guitar) Geek...

----------


## Blue_Lander

*Programming geek* - Mostly C++ and Visual Basic, but I've delved into PHP, JAVA, C#, and HTML.

*Computer geek* - Hardware and software. As well as troubleshooting and repairs.

*D&D geek* - Love it. Love making maps, characters, writing for it, creating my own classes and monsters, and of course playing!

*Religion geek* - Reading about different beliefs and deities. 

*Comic book geek* - Love em, need em, gotta have em. I need my fix. 

*Wikipedia geek* - I will literally just surf random articles for HOURS.

*Computer security geek* - IP scanners, packet sniffers, firewalls, file encryption, most all of it really.

*Gaming geek* - Been gaming since i was a kid, worked at a Gamestop for several years, and I get weak in the knees everytime Bioware announces a new game.

----------


## kyalee

Well I'm a computer geek, including but not limited to:

Linux geek - Natch. I'm still getting over the _I just wrote my first shell script and it worked_ high. *g*

webdesign geek - I used to hand write HTML in my notebook in high school because I didn't have access to a computer. I love designing websites, although I don't have as much of a chance to do it at the moment.

graphic design geek - Making pretty pictures in GIMP? Yeah, I could do that all day.

I'm also:

science fiction geek - I love love love Stargate SG1. It's my favorite show ever. But I can also rock it old school with Star Trek, and I'm a big fan of the Vorksogian series. And, of course, I'm a Browncoat. *g* Oh, and Farscape! I adore Farscape beyond reason. There aren't many science fiction shows/movies/books that I won't at least try.

science geek - I watch science programs for fun. I love learning about physics, even though I don't have the math background to understand all of it. But all science is fascinating.

nature geek - I love going for long hikes and exploring and identifying plants and animals.

----------


## tamara_meske

Knitting/Crochet/Fiber Geek
Gadget Geek
Efficiency Geek - I like everything to be efficient, from washing dishes to my OS
Web design/Graphic Design Geek
Attachment Parenting Geek - Breastfeeding & Homebirth activist (my daughter was born on my back porch 3 months ago!)
Local Flora & Fauna Geek - I live in the Oregon Cascades and love to identify all members of our unique and beautiful ecosystem
Water Geek - I love all things water - ocean, waterfalls, rivers, lakes, streams, all types of frozen water, rain, fish, etc.
Organic Geek - to support healthy farming practices and keep those icky fertilizers and pesticides out of our beautiful ecosystems & water

----------


## elizabeth

> Breastfeeding & Homebirth activist (my daughter was born on my back porch 3 months ago!)


Wow - congratulations!

----------


## NWAmama

> Breastfeeding & Homebirth activist (my daughter was born on my back porch 3 months ago!)


Awesome!  My 3rd daughter was born in my living room in a birthing pool 3 months ago.  She's breastfeeding too  :Smile:    Yay for home birth!  The other 2 were hospital births, the difference is unreal.

----------


## jal4568

Hmmm....Interesting thread...What type of geek am I?

Book geek: I live in a 1 bedroom apt with 7 bookshelves totalling about 700 books. My To-Read pile in about 10 books currently and I have a spreadsheet of about 275 books on my "To-Buy" list. I own a little bit of everything including children's books, sci-fi, history, poetry and Greek plays. I also collect the occasional old Engineering textbook. I have a couple of monographs on X-Rays from the 1930's and several Differential Equations textbooks from various times in the early 20th century. 

History geek: Especially military history and the history of technology/science (being an engineer). 

Sci-Fi geek: From Kaylee:



> science fiction geek - *I love love love Stargate SG1.* It's my favorite show ever. But I can also rock it old school with Star Trek, and I'm a big fan of the Vorksogian series. And, of course, I'm a Browncoat. *g* Oh, and Farscape! I adore Farscape beyond reason. There aren't many science fiction shows/movies/books that I won't at least try.


 Couldn't have said it better myself. I would add Stargate: Atlantis to the list. 

Music geek: I got this from my brother who has a HUGE music collection. While I don't have any music talent (except "Name that tune!"), I love listening to music and especially listening to many different kinds of music. Everything from opera to Arcade Fire to African tribal to musicals. 

Computer geek: In development....It's kinda why I switched to Linux. I wanted to understand more about computing and programming and it appeared like Linux/Ubuntu was a good way to learn.

----------


## hvac3901

Computer geek, (self described, i am not on the same level as most of you)

Mechanical systems, and process's geek, I love the way things work.

Web Geek, again not on par with alot of stuff out there. But I tinker with my website, and love it.

And i am almost am ashamed to admit it because I use to have a different opinion about it, But i am now an Anime GEEK, Naruto, One Piece, Bleach, <3 anime.

----------


## eoghanmurray

*Computer Geek*   -   I couldn't imaging life without my trusty PCs.
*Gadget Geek*   -   You should see my room; it's wires and only wires.
*Pyromaniac*   -   Fire is such a fun thing to play with. I have thermite and lots of it!
*Radio Geek*   -   I'm into amateur radio (HF, VHF, UHF,), CB radio, PMR radio, microwave radio, satellite radio, pirate radio etc. You name it.
*Electronics Geek*   -   Soldering irons galore!
*Communications Geek*   -   Radio & non-Radio communications. Worldwide communication is fascinating.



*drool*

----------


## drbraniac

Random, but my username is a typo... 




> Musicals geek. Love 'em. Especially the Phantom of the Opera stage version. Collect souvenir brochures from around the world, and other little trinkets.


^_^ Also a musicals geek here. My fav is Les Miserables. 

Definitely a science geek as well. 

Hmm, what else is there? Computer geek (hardware and software), website geek (I run a web server >_>), music geek.

On other forums I've been on related to computers/software/hardware, the predominantly-male members automatically assume I'm male and thereby refer to me as "him/that dude/man." It's hard not to play along, though, because I find it amusing. "omg ur a girl." Tee hee.

In public, I don't usually admit to my computer (or sometimes even science geekiness) until people get to know me a bit better. I always love seeing the expression on guys' faces when I start talking about command shells and/or fix their tech toys.... :Capital Razz:

----------


## lamalex

8 pages of post, where are all of the Ubuntu bike geeks? This is why I could not get a team together apparently.
*Bike (bicycle) geek*.

----------


## nickdngr

Computer geek - I am the office tech support
Technology geek - But in a pragmatic way, not just teching for the sake of it
Psychology geek - I'm studying it and really enjoy learning about the mind and brain functions and theories
Astronomy geek - I've studied it since I was a kid and never stopped
Physics geek - You can't be a real astronomy geek unless you know the physics behind it ;D
Book geek - I've been known to read anything put in front of my face or recommended to me. 
Closet geek - Most people who meet me have no idea I'm geeky until a friend tells them or they mention something and I geek out on them. Even then, I'm only geeky with those subjects...I think.

----------


## jrusso2

I do server and network support so I guess I am just a techie.  I don't consider myself a geek or I would be using Gentoo or FreeBSD.

----------


## isileth

I am a Computer geek and I like to say so. even if I get strange looks.
I don't look "geek", more like an Amazon.  :Wink: 
and I do like computer and people using them, expecially women who know how to use them.
 :Smile:

----------


## perlluver

> I do server and network support so I guess I am just a techie.  I don't consider myself a geek or I would be using Gentoo or FreeBSD.


Now what is wrong with using Gentoo?  I am a little geeky, but I don't find Gentoo much harder than Ubuntu.  A little more terminal work, but hey if you have used Debian than it isn't much different.

----------


## bethnesbitt

I am a computer geek who likes free stuff  :Smile:

----------


## Arwen

I'm a "geek" interested in everything that may surprise or impress me or help me out in a task.That's why I chose ubuntu,it made my computer more viable.I'm a useful geek,I'm the one my friends call everytime their ps dies and the weird thing is that I fix it most of the times(maybe without actually knowing the problem it had but by googling :Razz: ).
I really don't think I know that much about software/hardware but I'm willing to explore and learn stuff :Smile:

----------


## geekygirl

I am an anime geek

I am an aviation geek (although I do work in aviation so my job and interests get to intertwine all day long lol)

I am a computer geek (ie the person all the guys I work with ask for advice about all things PC - quite amusing as I am the only chick there as well!)

I am a tech geek (these are just toys for adults anyways...)

I am a gaming geek, blogging geek and ALWAYS get told to stop taking "geeky geeky geek geek" by my boyfriend lol

I wouldnt consider myself a mountainbiking geek as its considered to be a cool thing to do  :Capital Razz: 

I dont dress like a geek but I love my 1up Mushroon tshirt and my WoW Horde tshirt hehehe

----------


## Kapitän Rotbart

Here's where I fall into the geek category:
*Travel:* If there's one thing I like more than Linux (referring strictly to secular things), it's travel. I spend most of my cash on travel. Fortunately, I can take Linux everywhere I go.
*Linux:* Just as an end-user, but it takes me places. I like to try new applications and hardware more often than not.
*Graphics and web:* Using GIMP to make images for my website.
*Wheels (chained or unchained):* I love to unicycle. Unfortunately I don't always have the time or cannot make practical use of it, so I normally get around by bicycle.
*Knowledge:* This may seem general, but I love knowledge! I speak four languages fluently and I know bits and pieces of a few more, I can appreciate history, I love to explore cultures and learn about just about anything from drugs to religion or from technology to politics.
*Games:* I've never been hardcore, but I've always liked to tinker with games (mods, no-CD cracks, emulation) and Wine has given me that extra fun that comes with tinkering with games. Playing emulated games via pSX with a game pad is so much fun and it keeps me occupied when I don't have access to the Internet.
*Activist:* From recycling (only where the overall benefits outweigh making from new & garbage disposal) to boycotting major food and software companies (along with other companies who I deem unethical) and encourage friends to do the same.
*Collectionist:* I may only collect one thing, country flag bandanas, but it sure is fun to wear them!
*Fixing things:* If I can fix it, I will. I can sew (I imagine it's unusual for a guy, but my clothes last so much longer). I'll even sew socks! I travel with a sewing kit so I keep holes out even on the road.
*Practicality/efficiency:* I like to do everything as practical and efficient as possible. Fortunately some of the other things I like allow me to work efficiently.

----------


## garethsimpsonuk

I h8 the word geek! Back at school it was a negative word and it always will be for me. 
I'm not a ' geek ' but I use Ubuntu ( mainly for my home server ). I use windows mobile, design / build websites, have loads of other gadgets including a 'carputer'. 
In fact ppl consider me a 'rudeboi' ( it's a London word - I h8 it to ) as I DJ and go out on the weekends to raves. At school I was in the 'kru' but when someone bullied one of the smart kids I'd tell them straight saying 'he's the sort of person that will end up your boss m8' and they would listen to me.
'Geek girls' aren't attractive to me. It's v.pretty AND v.smart girls that I like ( not that there's many around, it's one or the other ) If there's any girls here in england around 21 that match this criteria plz get in touch lol

----------


## Lorelei-

I am a:

-Literature geek
-Newbie computer/website geek
-Psychology geek

----------


## Ms_Angel_D

Computer GeekWebsite GeekBook Reading GeekFix-it GeekRPG GeekPoetry Writing Geek

----------


## Lorelei-

> Poetry Writing Geek


oooo me too! Its nice to find someone else who writes poetry and likes tech stuff (I was starting to think I might be a minority!)  :Smile: 

So that makes me a:

-Poetry Writing Geek
-Book Geek
-Internet Geek
-Newbie Computer Geek
-Newbie Linux Geek
-Psychology Geek
-Mental Health Advocacy Geek
-Tea Geek (I love the stuff, and I'm considering setting up a drip so I can get it direct without the messy swallowing and such  :Capital Razz: )
-Attractive Girl Geek
-Dita Von Teese Geek

----------


## Ms_Angel_D

> oooo me too! Its nice to find someone else who writes poetry and likes tech stuff (I was starting to think I might be a minority!)


We probably are but who cares, It just makes us wonderfully unique  :Razz:   :Wink:   :LOL:

----------


## Lorelei-

> We probably are but who cares, It just makes us wonderfully unique


 :LOL:  Wonderfully unique indeed. Although you could say the fact that we're female geeks makes us fairly unique too!

----------


## Ms_Angel_D

Very true  :Wink:

----------


## Lorelei-

> Very true


Now if we make that attractive female geeks....well, then the unique-ness factor starts to verge on unquantifiable!  :Wink:

----------


## silverraindog

mmm, hardware geek, linux geek (well linux and BSD*) open source geek, computer history geek, astronomy geek, amateur radio geek and an outdoor geek (although with work and what not, very little of this)

----------


## Trailmix

Geocaching Geek...

If you don't know what it is, you can learn here.

----------


## Ms_Angel_D

> Geocaching Geek...
> 
> If you don't know what it is, you can learn here.


That's pretty neat I believe my Friend and her husband dabble in this, not sure though as it's been a while since I talked to her.

----------


## cwalters

I have never considered myself a geek, but maybe I am or a geek in training. Nov. 2008 my computer with windows xp taken over with some kind of spyware and had 176 viruses. I purchased a used computer on ebay with a fresh install of ubuntu 8.10 and have been on my computer for hours every day. I've installed it on 2 laptops. At first I didn't like it that much but now I will never go back to windows. Also I have never worked on computers,the last month I bought a book on computers and started learning how to .

----------


## radkilla

i dont kno what kind of geek iam. i like girls, cars, playing sports going out having fun chilling. When iam home next to computer always reading about tech news. (cant afford yet just gota a job recently)I will build a computer soon tho. you decide what kind of geek iam.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nixie Pixel

I am definitely a gamer geek!  I also built my own PC, and enjoy arcade games, and...well, the list goes on.   :Cool:

----------


## nitrofurano

well, i'm a drawing geek, guitar geek, etc...

----------


## Megrimn

*-Band geek* first and foremost.

*-Computer geek*I have to keep reminding myself that music comes first!

*-Mechanical geek?*my sister's bofriend was suprised that I even _knew_ what suspension is in a car. funny story, actually...

*-Gaming geek* I own a few games, mostly Sonic the Hedgehog, but no system to play them on!  :Sad:

----------


## lisati

I've been accused of being a *computer geek*, which is a matter of opinion.
Also: a *forum geek*. On occasion I've jumped in to threads with comments that are only vaguely relevant or possibly mildly nostalgic, or even off-topic, and that don't really contribute much (if anything) to answering the questions asked.

A *video geek* (but mainly on Windows!!??!!)

----------


## Tigerclawz

Probably, more than anything, a 
*Because-there-isn't-really-much-of-an-alternative geek.*

Most of my friends are pretty quiet and stuff, so I don't get to go out much, which leaves me at home on the computer most of the time. I don't think I'm really into anything that geeky... OH! Except Star Wars. Nomnomnomnomnom. And I play the Xbox a little bit too.


On another note, this is ma first post here. Woot woot!

----------


## 925cali

Reading geek, craft geek, and grammar geek.

----------


## macogw

> On another note, this is ma first post here. Woot woot!


Welcome!

----------


## belkinsa

Computer geek: Started when I built my first computer with my dad about 5 years ago, when I was in 8th grade

Ubuntu geek: It's because I hate Microsoft.

Chess geek: Not the greatest but I will play you if you are chess.com!

Creative Writing geek: I love to write fiction!

----------


## BlazeFire247

Twitter geek: I seem to be addicted to this site :Biggrin: 
Ubuntu geek: Maybe because I prefer this over Windows and I love it??
GTK/Customization geek: Because whenever I'm on Ubuntu, I spend time looking for themes

----------


## pitiburi

Photography geek: My Nikon D300 is the best gift I ever had.

Bikes geek: I am a fan of The Doctor. I use to take looong rides with my Tricker.

Programming geek: only elegant languages...

Logic/Math geek: I am addicted to build sets of rules and relations in my head in order to understand problems and then solve them. Addicted. As a strange side effect of this, most movies are disappointing to me. Which is why my friends could swear under oath that I am the most annoying person to see a movie with.

----------


## Thryn

Anime geek, language geek (especially French and Japanese but I'm omnivorous. Or something. I like 'em all). Computer geek of course, although I was pretty casual about it until technical difficulties forced me to learn more, fast. I program a little (mostly Java), but I'd need to learn more to do much with it. I'm a bit of a gamer, but I'm again more on the casual side. Mostly I play puzzle games, arcade-style games, and RPGs. I'm no good at FPS but I like scrolling shooters, and I suck at fighting games. Also, I'm a bookworm, and my taste in nonfiction varies a lot, whatever I'm currently interested in (often science and history) but my taste in fiction is mostly mystery, fantasy, and science fiction.

Anime and languages are definitely my hardcore nerddoms though.

----------

